# Balance bike odered!



## Arjimlad (29 Apr 2013)

Just had to post up because I am so excited.

My daughter is 2 and a half and loves riding on the back of my bike. She is quite fast on her Toddlerbike and also likes a 3-wheeled micro-scooter. Her brothers are 9 & 12 and she would love to keep up with them.

I have a nice handed down pink girls bike in the rafters which we got down for Esther at the weekend. She was very taken with it, but hasn't got the balance or pedalling skills to use it yet. I have mislaid the stabilisers.

She was loudly demanding me to take her out on it - I did the once up & down the road, hanging onto the handlebars whilst she did very little, but my poor back wouldn't take any more punishment. That wasn't enough for her though.

So we have ordered a lovely pink balance bike from Decathlon for her. I am sure she will take to it like a fish to water. She really has the bit between her teeth now and we hope this will mean she will take to the pedal bike in due course, without the need for stabilisers.


----------



## Bman (29 Apr 2013)

Next thing you know, she'll be overtaking you!


----------



## XRHYSX (29 Apr 2013)

We got our son a balance bike for his 2nd birthday, that was in November, he rides it on the school run
(5 min round the corner) everyday and does Bikeability every fortnight with the local cycle club, he's got the balancing down to a T now, but is still a bit short for his brothers old 12" pedal bike, next summer I reckon, Good luck to your little one, watching older brothers and sisters enjoying their bikes is a winning formula


----------

